# Supply of gestone injection



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where we can get a supply of this from, central homecare who we have been using are telling us they don't stock.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I do not know I am afraid. 
I work in intensive care in a hospital, so do not know what the situation is in community for ordering gestone is at the moment. Best to shop around and if you have problems ask the pharmacy to check if there is a current supply problem with the manufacturer.


----------

